# Ayuda con un amplificador XLS-402 Crown



## neeomora (Nov 7, 2011)

buenn dia amigos del foro! en esta ocasión con un problemilla: este equipo cuando se energiza, le prende el led verde de (on) y dos segundos después se prende el de (clip) y poco después el de (fault) Les voy a ser honesto, no se ni por donde empezar, en espera de su apoyo y comprensión. Adjunto el diagrama del equipo. Nota: Los transistores de salida mj15024 y mj15025 ya los revise y no estan en corto. espero su respuesta y les envío un cordial saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2011)

Primero asegurate que no tengas tensión en la salida de parlantes , medí eso. Con las entradas en corto sería mejor.

Saludos !


----------



## neeomora (Nov 8, 2011)

*Hola DOSMETROS!!!! Gracias por responder. Hice tu sugerencia y la tensión de salida con las entradas en corto es de 0volts. La alimentación de tr de salida en sus colectores es de +- 98vdc simétrico. En espera de otra sugerencia. Que tengas un bonito día.*[/B] (Anexo imágenes de mi equipo)

http://pl.wikizic.org/1-025-025518_2-Crown-XLS402.jpg


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok , primero vamos a verificar *todas* las tensiones de fuente.

±95 me dijiste que estaban  .
±24 ?
±18 ?

Saludos !


----------



## neeomora (Nov 9, 2011)

Hola DOSMETROS!... con algunos problemillas de red esperando ya se hayan resuelto. 

+- 24vdc existen

+-18vdc en su lugar hay 50vdc aproximadamente ya que son inestables al tomar lectura, En ZD3 y ZD4

Te mando un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2011)

No no , ahí algo está mal , esos díodos son de 18 V , entre HDR2/1 y HDR3/6 deberían ser 36 Vdc.

Por las dudas cambiale la batería al tester (batería baja mide de más)


----------



## neeomora (Nov 17, 2011)

Hola nuevamente!!! Este equipo ya fue reparado, y te tengo que dar las gracias DOSMETROS por tus sugerencias, ya que si tenia un problema en la fuente de +-18vdc que alimenta a la etapa de preamplificación el circuito TL072CN del canal (B) producía en su salida pura corriente. Lo que no me quedo claro de esto el porque de las lecturas de voltaje entre HDR2/1 y HDR3/6 eran tan inestables y ya una ves reemplazado el circuito, se corrigió. Pero en fin hasta ahora sigue trabajando bien el equipo y muchas gracias por tu apoyo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2011)

Bueno , por suerte lo sacaste andando 

De nada che 

saludos !


----------

